# Black ghost knife bump



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi ive had my bgk for a month and all he does is hide and i know that is normal but he has had a small bump on his side for a while. He had it since i bought him. He does not swim like a normal bgk he always is swaying his head left and right. It looks as if he swallowed a pebble but there is no way of that because his mouth is pretty small. I think... He eats fine i always make sure he eats because i put the food right next to him. I have not fed him in about a week because i wanted to see if it was constipated and also im trying to allow my one fish to catch up in size so ive been feeding him more often and the others less. All my water parameters are fine. The only thing is that i have a current outbreak of ich(have no idea where it came from i did not put anything in there in a while) which is being treated with the salt and heat treatment. Id say 5 fish have it and 1 or 2 already got rid of it. I think its swim bladder disease because he swims funny but i do not know too much about the disease so i am not sure. Thank you


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

A photo or even better a short video of the Black Ghost Knifefish would help us assess the problem.

Be careful with salt, this fish is sensiive to salt. Rasing the temp on its own might be best to treat ich with a GK, up to 85F for a full week. You could try CopperSafe with the increased heat.

Ich is basially present in any aquarium, and fish are able to fend it off normally. But if fish become stressed, ich can break out, and that may be what happened here. The BGK needs some pretty specific conditions to be healthy, check the profile [click the shaded name].

Byron.


----------



## b819east (Sep 17, 2011)

i tried as best as i could, its rare when he comes out but today he was very active


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I've no idea what that may be, alost looks like a tumour or growth.


----------

